

Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software - zeynel1
http://www.charlespetzold.com/code/index.html

======
pan69
One of the best, sorry, no THE best book I've ever read about computers.
Period.

It's a really good book for the younger generations as well, you know those
kids who never had to code assembler or learn C. :)

------
Dobbs
This is the book that taught me the fundamentals of how computers work. It has
done me wonders. I highly recommend this book to any novice, geek or anyone
who is interested in computers.

------
jimmyjazz14
This is probably the most entertaining book on the subject of computers I have
ever read. I recently finished reading it myself and while it revealed very
little to me I did not already know, the well thought out explanations of
computer fundamentals have shined a whole new light on the subject for me. It
should really be the first book anyone interested in computers and programming
should read.

------
Jach
Required reading for the CS 100 course at my school, I liked it. It's pretty
cheap on Amazon, too, anyone interested should definitely get a copy.

------
augustl
Anyone got a link to the toc and sample chapter that doesn't 404?

~~~
pan69
You can "browse" the book on Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-
Computer-Hardware-Softwa...](http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-Computer-
Hardware-Software/dp/0735611319)

